# Sleep Supplement



## bulltime8769 (Dec 22, 2015)

Who takes a sleep aid when run a cycle?


----------



## skaar (Dec 24, 2015)

bulltime8769 said:


> Who takes a sleep aid when run a cycle?


Clonazepam. I have REM BEHAVIOR DISORDER

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muscle-gear (Jan 12, 2016)

Clonazepam from https://www.muscle-gear.net/sleep-aid


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 15, 2016)

I take this stuff (Hypnos) works very good for me. When it doesn't work, Xanax comes in handy (thanks Ma)  :>)  My favorite dealer...






-


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Meditation before going to sleep,  and melatonin.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 4, 2016)

^  or also valarian root OR  kavakavak root drink is nice


----------



## Anabolik2k (Feb 4, 2016)

Muscle-gear said:


> Clonazepam from https://www.muscle-gear.net/sleep-aid



Canada only though?


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

I still can't go to sleep natural, hardly sleep at all. Some days to tired to go work out.


----------



## werewolf (Feb 10, 2016)

Beer is good!!!


----------



## Aria007 (Feb 11, 2016)

Zzzquil is the best sleep aid I've ever tried. I was having trouble sleeping and I kept waking up in the middle of the night so my friend recommended I try zzzquil and if you take it about 30min before you want to sleep it starts making you drowsy and you sleep through the whole night...at least it works that way for me.


----------



## NutritionCoach (Feb 23, 2016)

ZMA has always been my best friend for sleep. Taken it on and off for years. Some people report crazy dreams and making them feel groggy in the morning. Had a friend that tried some of mine and slept for a solid 12 hours and missed his alarm for work. I have vivid dreams anyway so no change there, and I don't feel groggy in the mornings. I actually feel a lot more refreshed.


----------

